# Topics > Medical robotics and AI >  Project MONAI, AI framework for health care research

## Airicist

monai.io

github.com/Project-MONAI

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nvidia launches Project MONAI AI framework for health care research in alpha"

by Khari Johnson
April 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

"NVIDIA and King’s College London Announce MONAI Open Source AI Framework for Healthcare Research"
Domain-optimized, PyTorch-based project aids researchers developing AI in healthcare.

by Kimberly Powell
April 21, 2020

----------


## Airicist

MONAI – An open source framework for AI development in medical imaging

Jul 10, 2020




> MONAI, an open-source, PyTorch based, domain-optimized AI framework for medical imaging brings best practices for deep learning in healthcare together. Learn of MONAI’s latest capabilities and growing community engagement.

----------

